# Players with poor internet connections should be auto-kicked from online multiplayer



## Edward Nygma (Jan 26, 2015)

There should be a special place in hell (and federal prison) for people who think it's OK to ruin everybody else's good time by playing games online with a poor internet connection.  If you don't have gaming quality internet, stay off multi-player, it's that simple. 

Especially now, with some game developers penalizing anyone who leaves a game early(for any reason). Now you're stuck with some a-hole trying to play next-gen co-op games on fucking dial up, and all you can do is sit there and twiddle your thumbs waiting for the match, which is of course going at 1/10th normal speed, to be over. It's bullshit.

A speed test should be ran at the beginning of any kind of multiplayer game, and if you don't make the cut, you either get booted or moved to a separate lobby with all the other laggy players.

Thoughts?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 26, 2015)

There are multiple factors when it comes to connections, having a top tier speed won't help if the networking in your area is shit.

But I do agree, you shouldn't be able to play publicly online if you have shit internet.


----------



## Simon (Jan 26, 2015)

Something tells me you play Quake live...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2015)

And renowned single player franchises shouldn't waste glorious resources on half-baked online modes.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 26, 2015)

You just have too much internet. Use less of it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 26, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> There are multiple factors when it comes to connections, having a top tier speed won't help if the networking in your area is shit.
> 
> But I do agree, you shouldn't be able to play publicly online if you have shit internet.


Exactly.  

I don't care why your internet sucks, but if it does, don't ruin everybody else's fun by lagging the shit out of whatever game you're playing. It's fucking rude.



			
				Simon said:
			
		

> Something tells me you play Quake live...]


Nah, this little rampage was triggered by some laggy Smash Bros. 

I'm a pretty casual gamer, and I don't play online very often. So, when I do decide to go online, it really pisses me of to have to do deal with this kind of BS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2015)

Couch MP >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Emotions of salty butthurt are always better to see live :ho


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2015)

Sloth said:


> There should be a special place in hell (and federal prison) for people who think it's OK to ruin everybody else's good time by playing games online with a poor internet connection.  If you don't have gaming quality internet, stay off multi-player, it's that simple.
> 
> Especially now, with some game developers penalizing anyone who leaves a game early(for any reason). Now you're stuck with some a-hole trying to play next-gen co-op games on fucking dial up, and all you can do is sit there and twiddle your thumbs waiting for the match, which is of course going at 1/10th normal speed, to be over. It's bullshit.
> 
> ...



the butthurt and retardation of this is incredible.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 26, 2015)

And here I am, continuing to beat people with 50 ping while I play with 340 ping


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2015)

How bad do you have to suck to let this affect you?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2015)

krory said:


> How bad do you have to suck to let this affect you?



nu-uhhh.. it's the connection that's bad...


----------



## Lance (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes yes yes.

They should be.

Get off the damn lobby with your 300 ish and 200 ish ping.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2015)

Sloth said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't care why your internet sucks, but if it does, don't ruin everybody else's fun by lagging the shit out of whatever game you're playing. It's fucking rude.
> 
> ...





You mean a game that's basically at the mercy of four connections going and Nintendo ain't exactly known for their netcode?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 26, 2015)

krory said:


> How bad do you have to suck to let this affect you?


I don't knew, bro. I've played games where this shit literally slows the game down to a couple fps. If being affected by that means i suck, then I guess I suck a lot. 

Even if it doesn't affect your gane play, i still think it's super annoying, not to mention rude.

On a completely unrelated note (),  why is nothing allowed to be even partially responsible for doing poorly in a game? Someones house couled get uprooted by a fucking F5 tornado in the middle of a CoD match, and people would still be saying shit like, "How bad do you have to suck to let this affect you?"


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 26, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> the butthurt and retardation of this is incredible.



Now, now. No need for harsh words. I'll be the first one to tell you that I am an uber low class gamer. There isn't a single game I have ever played in multiplayer where I have won consistently, and some (like at least one of the CoD games) where I haven't won any. Lag, controller, acts of god,  none of these are going to hinder my game play anymore than my own lack of skill. 

I'm not butt-hurt about the lag keeping me from winning, I'm pissed because it's annoying,  and it makes a five minute match take 15. There is already a 9 in 10 chance that I'm going to get smacked in whatever I'm playing. I would prefer it, if it didn't have to happen in slow motion, that's all.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 26, 2015)

Er, so why not take advantage of that lag to plan your move and execute what you can do on that limited time, considering the lagger can't usually move and most of the time you can move in slow motion... you should be beating the shit out of the lagger...


----------



## creative (Jan 26, 2015)

outside of anarchy reigns and a few mods of unreal tournament, I've always laughed at kids who called me a cheater with hax online mode. 

I'm sorry the dominican republic the rest of the islands have shit internet but your bitch ass was going to lose anyways since you keep spamming hadokens. you think I'm not gonna troll you with blanka?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 26, 2015)

so he was Salty for losing because the only move he knows is a hadoken spam. 

 Shit that was low...


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 26, 2015)

krory said:


> How bad do you have to suck to let this affect you?



Hey, you always gotta blame it on something other than yourself.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er, so why not take advantage of that lag to plan your move and execute what you can do on that limited time, considering the lagger can't usually move and most of the time you can move in slow motion... you should be beating the shit out of the lagger...


It trips me out when the game speed suddenly changes like that. It takes me hours, and sometimes even days to get the timing for moves down, and then all of the sudden everything thing slows down and I start to derp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> so he was Salty for losing because the only move he knows is a hadoken spam.
> 
> Shit that was low...



[YOUTUBE]ZgMx4Lqf4T4[/YOUTUBE]
legit strategy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 26, 2015)

creative said:


> outside of anarchy reigns and a few mods of unreal tournament, I've always laughed at kids who called me a cheater with hax online mode.
> 
> I'm sorry the dominican republic the rest of the islands have shit internet but your bitch ass was going to lose anyways since you keep spamming hadokens. you think I'm not gonna troll you with blanka?



Or just simply play Rose and completely destroy their confidence


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 26, 2015)

> It trips me out when the game speed suddenly changes like that. It takes me hours, and sometimes even days to get the timing for moves down, and then all of the sudden everything thing slows down and I start to derp.



.......... I have nothing to say to that....


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 27, 2015)

Just don't play with them? FFS. 

You might as well get mad at black people for being black. A lot of the factors that determine how laggy one ends up is entirely out of their control.  

Example, what if they live in an area with shit internet but love to game with others? Is it their fault high speed internet isn't provided to their area? 

'Scuse the rant but this just seems kind of douchy. Nobody is making you play with those 300 ping players, find another game.   

I remember playing GunZ back in the day, some people were laggy and difficult to beat due to it, but hey whatever, not entirely their fault. If I don't want to play with them, there's plenty of other players though.  

THAT SAID. 

*A separate lobby that sorts players based on ping isn't a bad idea. I think your attitude is shit though.*


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 27, 2015)

You can have good internet and still lag if the other person you playing is on the other side of the earth and shit.

I've never played an online game that didn't let me filter opponents by connection so it shouldn't be hard to avoid??

tbh just sounds like he got bopped and he mad so he blaming the lag.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2015)

I used to be that guy

But then I got that Fios, baby.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 27, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Just don't play with them? FFS.
> 
> You might as well get mad at black people for being black. A lot of the factors that determine how laggy one ends up is entirely out of their control.
> 
> ...


If your connection is solid, and you have internet with proper gaming speed, but some other unseen force is fucking with our game, then we have no problems. My problem is with people who know their connection is going to cause massive lag, but then go on anyway. It's fucking rude.



bbq sauce said:


> You can have good internet and still lag if the other person you playing is on the other side of the earth and shit.
> 
> I've never played an online game that didn't let me filter opponents by connection so it shouldn't be hard to avoid??
> 
> tbh just sounds like he got bopped and he mad so he blaming the lag.


Like I said, I probably would have lost anyway, blaming the lag would be pointless. 

All of the games that I play online match me you up randomly, so I have no say over who I'm playing. And if I quit the game, it either fucks up my already terrible record, or in the case of smash bros, blocks me from playing for a set time. It's bullIshit.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2015)

hey






Hey






HEY






*HEY*






*HEY*






*HEY*






































































git gud


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 27, 2015)

If I git gud, can we start booting people with shitty connections? Because even if become the undisputed champion of gaming, I'm still going to want these lagfaqs out of my games.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 28, 2015)

Or just play less shitty games, breh


edit: by that I mean games that let you filter opponents by connection


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2015)

Back in my early days as a PC gamer I had a shitty connection.  A 33.6k modem I believe.  Would have hated it if I was unable to play some games because of my low internet connection.  As a result of that experience I am unwilling to boot people from games as long as they meet the minimum required connection.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 29, 2015)

people with shit connections barely even qualify as human...just tossem all in the oven.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Back in my early days as a PC gamer I had a shitty connection.  A 33.6k modem I believe.  Would have hated it if I was unable to play some games because of my low internet connection.  As a result of that experience I am unwilling to boot people from games as long as they meet the minimum required connection.



haha word yo..

I use to play Ultima Online back in like 99-2000 on a 56.6k modem

But at least with that, I was the one lagging, and not affecting other ppl's games. (I think lol)


----------



## dream (Jan 29, 2015)

56.6k modem?  I had to use a 33.6k modem until late 2004.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2015)

Or maybe developers shouldn't have netcode so shitty that one player lagging causes the entire game to lag.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 29, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> Or just play less shitty games, breh
> 
> 
> edit: by that I mean games that let you filter opponents by connection


Yeah, that's what I'll do. I'll just stop playing the games I enjoy, and only play games that let me choose my opponents.  

Also, do games like that even exist on consoles; ones that let you filter by connection? I don't think I've ever seen one. 



RAGING BONER said:


> people with shit connections barely even qualify as human...just tossem all in the oven.


This is also acceptable.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 29, 2015)

Sloth said:


> Yeah, that's what I'll do. I'll just stop playing the games I enjoy, and only play games that let me choose my opponents.
> 
> Also, do games like that even exist on consoles; ones that let you filter by connection? I don't think I've ever seen one.



Every single 2D fighter ie Street Fighter, Guilty Gear and other ArcSystems fighters, KoF (you'll be hard pressed to find non laggy opponents w/ this games shit netcode tho), etc.

They all let you filter opponent search by connection, and display a connection rating before you accept a match from anyone for "ranked". for player match rooms you can always set it so people under certain connection ranking can't enter.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 29, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> Every single 2D fighter ie Street Fighter, Guilty Gear and other ArcSystems fighters, KoF (you'll be hard pressed to find non laggy opponents w/ this games shit netcode tho), etc.
> 
> They all let you filter opponent search by connection, and display a connection rating before you accept a match from anyone for "ranked". for player match rooms you can always set it so people under certain connection ranking can't enter.


3 games =/= "every single 2D fighter". C'mon, bro. 

If memory serves, both MK and Injustice just drop you into a match. Same with Soul Caliber (though i guess that isn't 2D.) 

Match filtering isn't that common. I guess you could just keep entering and leaving a lobby till you got what you're looking for, but that's bs.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 30, 2015)

Sloth said:


> 3 games =/= "every single 2D fighter". C'mon, bro.
> 
> If memory serves, both MK and Injustice just drop you into a match.  (though i guess that isn't 2D.)



Umm, if you include all of the games from Arc you have GG/BB/P4U.. that's 3 series right there? And you can sorta count the Arcana Heart 3 and AH3 Love Max since Arc did the console ports.

Also, Street Fighter includes all the SF4 iterations and Third Strike OE.. you also got Vampire on PSN too (which has a seriously amazing netcode btw) and they all let you filter by connection..

Shit, you actin like the 2D fighter is this huge deep genre.. after the above mentioned, all that's left is like Battle Fantasia (done by Arc, so I am guessing it has connection filter), DFC (no idea, didn't play it), and then the NRS games.. like MK and IGAU.. but those two are buns so who cares?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 30, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> Umm, if you include all of the games from Arc you have GG/BB/P4U.. that's 3 series right there? And you can sorta count the Arcana Heart 3 and AH3 Love Max since Arc did the console ports.
> 
> Also, Street Fighter includes all the SF4 iterations and Third Strike OE.. you also got Vampire on PSN too (which has a seriously amazing netcode btw) and they all let you filter by connection..
> 
> Shit, you actin like the 2D fighter is this huge deep genre.. after the above mentioned, all that's left is like Battle Fantasia (done by Arc, so I am guessing it has connection filter), DFC (no idea, didn't play it), and then the NRS games.. like MK and IGAU.. but those two are buns so who cares?


Even if literally every 2D fighter was as you say, that's only one genre. If all the games in the world want to switch over and let me filter by connection quality, then that would be a fair solution, too. Until then, fuck laggy gamers.


----------



## Eki (Jan 30, 2015)

Region lock, Volvo. plz


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Eki said:


> Region lock, Volvo. plz





Hyperion1O1 said:


> And here I am, continuing to beat people with 50 ping while I play with 340 ping



*cough cough


----------



## Byrd (Feb 2, 2015)

Only time I ever hated lag was playing BF... but they decided not to region lock and still have the same ass shitty net code..... it is a horrible experience especially due to the difficulty it is to kill guys due to the relations of lag and bullets hitting targets


----------

